# Has anyone had miscarriage and suspect NK cells as the cause?



## mrt (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi ladies, 

I am wondering for those of you who have determined that NK cells may have played a role in your miscarriage(s), how far along were you when the miscarriage occurred? Did you see a heartbeat before it happened? 

Since it seems to be quite experimental still, I'm having a hard time figuring out what are the clues that would lead one to suspect NK cells. I've had testing on pretty much everything else. 

Is it typically an earlier miscarriage around 5-6 weeks or could it be later after seeing a good heartbeat, like 8-9 weeks pregnant? I read that miscarriages in 8-9w time frame are normally due to chromosome abnormalities but wondering if it could be NK cells as well. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I had 2 late miscarriages and was diagnosed with high eNK cells by the team in Coventry.  I know the cause of losing my first boys was cervical incompetence but my second loss after seeing heartbeat was tough too and prompted me to go for the biopsy.
TCCx


----------



## mrt (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi tincancat, 

Thanks for your reply and very sorry to hear about your miscarriages. Have you had any luck with treatments for immune issues since you were diagnosed?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes my boys were 3 last week  
TCCx


----------

